# New to Cooking with a Smoker.I



## shagnasty09 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to smoking food. I just got a Master Forge Electric smoker, friend swears by it, so I got one. I plan on smoking a Pork Butt this weekend, for some pulled pork sandwiches. I have some homemade North Carolina vinegar based BBQ sauce from another friend. I plan on using the Willinghams dry rub prior on it before smoking.

I am hoping to learn some more recipes for sauces and rubs on here. I live in the Memphis area of TN and most people around here like some BBQ, so I just want to learn how to make some of my own recipes eventually.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 19, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy to have you here! There are lot's of great people here to learn from! Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks! Also since you are new to this I would suggest that you take Jeff's Free 5 day E-course, it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Glad you joined. There's a whole section dedicated to sauces, rubs, marinades, but then again you find recipes for some in the different meat threads too.

Try the search bar at the top of the page...I'm sure the results will keep you reading for months!!!


----------



## shagnasty09 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, I will update my profile with the location as soon as it lets me. Right now it won't let me update my profile.


----------

